# New here. My story



## Christide (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello, I am new to this group and have suffered with these problems for about 20 years. Things have gotten worse and worse over time. Two years ago found out I was allergic to dairy, gluten intolerant, allergic to apples and peaches which is called oral allergy syndrome and can flare up horribly during different pollen season. Once I found this out I thought this was the answer to a lot of my problems and adjusted my diet. Unfortunately that wasn't the end for me. Because since then problems have become worse and worse and now I am suffering with bloating, cramping, pain, ongoing constipation. The constipation has been an ongoing issue for probably more years than I can even remember. I have used a multitude of different things that work for a short period of time. I used to take Align but cant now because of Dairy in it. About the same time that the dairy allergy was found I had already gone through every test known to man from my G.I. doctor and at the end of all that he told me I have IBS. Because of the allergy issues as well it was quite confusing. Sometimes it still is. This limits the foods that I can have. One year ago I was told that I should go on a fodmap diet. The problem is I have to limit things even further within that diet that are acceptable I am allergic to. I have this routine now that makes things acceptable so that I can continue working. I have pants that are a size too big and I wear a belt so that I can loosen it throughout the day. I wear wonderful flowing shirts so that it hides my belly if it does bloat up. I dread going to any restaurant or anything that I have to eat things because it is almost guarantee that I can't eat anything. Or if I do eat it I will suffer. Honestly it has gotten to where almost everything except meat I dont react to. And of course, meat is constipating! I can eat coconut products. I thought i could eat rice products but that blew my stomach up over 2 weeks and I looked 6 months pregnant. Once I took the rice away I went back to normalish.....I could go to weeks without a BM if I don't take medication. So I have to take MiraLAX, Colace, senna S. I also take levsin which helps relax the spasms. I have lost weight. I immediately lost about 10 pounds when I went off of dairy and gluten. Since then depending on what I am trying dietary wise I fluctuate between 115 and 120 which is very thin. People have noticed at work and otherwise and come up to me and tell me how worried they are about me ask me if I've lost a bunch of weight. It makes me feel very self-conscious and I don't want people to think I am anorexic! It is just downright miserable at times. 
New, doctor has me on IB gard and Linzess.


----------



## Heddie46 (Jul 8, 2017)

How often do you see your GI?

I seem to only get to see him about every 3 months. That seems like an eternity when whatever he's recommended this time isn't working.

I'm on the opposite end of the scale with Diarrhea. I find it interesting that you mention cramping and spasms. I thought that would be only a IBS-D issue.

It's frustrating that no matter how much we pamper our bodies, it feels like they betray us. I hope you can get some answers soon.


----------

